# Wahrnehmung der Geschwindigkeit verändert sich ?



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

Ich fange mal von vorne an.
Mein jetziges Bike ist 4 Monate alt, am Anfang bin ich damit mehr geschlichen statt gefahren. Ich komme aus der 26 Zoll Fraktion und fand die 27,5 x 2,6 etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Schnell verschob sich das auf 30 km/h, ab da bremste ich weil "sauschnell".
Inzwischen habe ich das "sauschnell" Feeling erst bei etwa 50 km/h, und Bremse ab da erst etwas ab.
In einem anderen Thread bekam ich dafur eines auf die Mütze, weil 45 km/h auf öffentlichen Waldwegen geht garnet.
Ist wohl auch gerechtfertigt diese Kritik.

Aber wenn ich 30 km/h fahre, kommt es mir so lahmarschig vor.

Nicht falsch verstehen, es gibt viele Stellen da kann ich auch nicht schneller als 10 km/h weil für mich anspruchsvoll.

Aber wenn ich es rollen lassen kann, empfinde ich die Geschwindigkeit zunehmend langsamer als sie ist.


----------



## Sven12345 (12. September 2018)

Einfach wieder ein 26" Hardtail fahren.
Dann kommt dir wieder alles wahnwitzig schnell vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (12. September 2018)

Solange du niemanden gefährdest kannst so schnell machen wie du magst oder kannst...


----------



## everywhere.local (12. September 2018)

Endlich mal wieder ein toller Thread von @Trailjam


----------



## Bener (12. September 2018)

Ich werde jedes Jahr langsamer. Das ist das Alter....


----------



## noocelo (12. September 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein toller Thread von @Trailjam


was ist sein punkt? wie können wir im helfen?


----------



## Bener (12. September 2018)

... ach, und der steigende Lufzwiderstand durch den wachsenden Bart..


----------



## Bener (12. September 2018)

Langsamer ist sowieso besser. Muss man wissen! Vor allem in Anbetracht des bald beginnenden Winterpokales.


----------



## Wendo (12. September 2018)

franzef schrieb:


> Ab 25 km/h bildet sich vor dem Fahrer ein Plasmakeil, der zusammen mit der Luftreibung eine Sogwirkung nach vorne bewerkstelligt.


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein toller Thread von @Trailjam



Ihnen kann geholfen werden

Benutze einfach die Ignofunktion, und sie sind von meinen Threads befreit


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> was ist sein punkt? wie können wir im helfen?



Also Hilfe brauche ich nicht, ich wollte nur wissen ob es anderen auch so geht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (12. September 2018)

pro-tipp: umfrage!


----------



## Fury (12. September 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> was ist sein punkt? wie können wir im helfen?


Das ist kein Punkt sondern ein E-Bike! Da bist du ja Äggsberde!


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> pro-tipp: umfrage!


Erledigt..


----------



## rhnordpool (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Also Hilfe brauche ich nicht, ich wollte nur wissen ob es anderen auch so geht ?


Wir "kennen" uns ja aus dem anderen Fred. Ernsthaft: Ich würd gern wissen, was das für 60 cm breite Waldwege sind, wo Du mit 40-45 km/h runterbrettern kannst.
Bener hat sicher Recht, daß zunehmendes Alter und abnehmende Risikofreude tendenziell zu langsamerem Fahren führt.
Ich merks auch bei mir. Hab da als Beispiel einen EINFACHEN, nicht durch Wurzeln oder Steinen verblockten Waldtrail mit ca. 1,2 m Breite und im Schnitt ca. 12% Gefälle. Den fahr ich mit ca. 30 km/h und finde das sehr schnell. Meine jüngeren Kumpels sind schneller. Aber nie im Leben 45 km/h. 
Und wenns wurzelig und gröber wird, sind die immer noch schneller als ich, aber auch keine 30 km/h mehr.
Also irgendwas stimmt da an Deinen Angaben nicht. Schon mal gecheckt, ob an Deinem Tacho der richtige Radumfang eingestellt ist?


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Schnell verschob sich das auf 30 km/h, ab da bremste ich weil "sauschnell".
> Inzwischen habe ich das "sauschnell" Feeling erst bei etwa 50 km/h, und Bremse ab da erst etwas ab.
> ...Aber wenn ich es rollen lassen kann, empfinde ich die Geschwindigkeit zunehmend langsamer als sie ist.


Isso, das Gefühl für das, was schnell ist ändert sich mit dem Trainingszustand oder dem Bike. Die Fahrphysik und die Physik des Impacts eines Protein-Wasser-Sacks ändern sich leider nicht. Deshalb fahre ich nur fast noch mit Tacho. Auf die Weise kann ich auch die Geschwindigkeit bei Fußgängern, Hunden, Kindern oder einfach nur so deutlich besser anpassen als nur nach Gefühl. 

Zum Thema Tempokontrolle und Eigengefährdung: Es haut auch immer wieder Leute auf eigentlich einfachen Kieswegen von MTB mit teilweise gravierenden Folgen.  http://www.bergwacht-bayern.de/index.php?id=76 (einfach mal durchblättern)
Insofern würde ich meinen Ehrgeiz eher auf den Uphill richten und die technisch einfache Abfahrt als Regeneration sehen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

Hast du so ein Tacho, das Phantasiewerte anzeigt, aus dem Spielzeuggeschäft oder wie misst du eigentlich deine Geschwindigkeit? Ansonsten: Klar wird man Geschwindigkeit gewöhnt, wie alles andere auch, wer hätte das gedacht. Darf ich fragen, wie alt du bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ihnen kann geholfen werden
> 
> Benutze einfach die Ignofunktion, und sie sind von meinen Threads befreit


Um den unsäglichen Qualitätscontent zu verpassen? Niemals!


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Wir "kennen" uns ja aus dem anderen Fred. Ernsthaft: Ich würd gern wissen, was das für 60 cm breite Waldwege sind, wo Du mit 40-45 km/h runterbrettern kannst.
> Bener hat sicher Recht, daß zunehmendes Alter und abnehmende Risikofreude tendenziell zu langsamerem Fahren führt.
> Ich merks auch bei mir. Hab da als Beispiel einen EINFACHEN, nicht durch Wurzeln oder Steinen verblockten Waldtrail mit ca. 1,2 m Breite und im Schnitt ca. 12% Gefälle. Den fahr ich mit ca. 30 km/h und finde das sehr schnell. Meine jüngeren Kumpels sind schneller. Aber nie im Leben 45 km/h.
> Und wenns wurzelig und gröber wird, sind die immer noch schneller als ich, aber auch keine 30 km/h mehr.
> Also irgendwas stimmt da an Deinen Angaben nicht. Schon mal gecheckt, ob an Deinem Tacho der richtige Radumfang eingestellt ist?



Mit Sicherheit, ist vom Werk aus konfiguriert.


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Um den unsäglichen Qualitätscontent zu verpassen? Niemals!


Dann Jammer auch nett rum.


----------



## rhnordpool (12. September 2018)

Noch was zum Thema Geschwindigkeitsempfinden: Schon mal bemerkt, daß die meisten Autofahrer bei Dunkelheit langsamer fahren als bei Tag. Ich denke, das hängt damit zusammen, daß bei Nacht nur noch die nächste Umgebung (die sehr schnell an einem vorbeifliegt) sichtbar ist. Bei Tag sieht man auch den Horizont (der sich deutlich langsamer "bewegt").
Würde bedeuten, daß Du im Wald (ohne Sicht auf horizont) gefühlt schneller unterwegs bist als auf freier Strecke.


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Hast du so ein Tacho, das Phantasiewerte anzeigt, aus dem Spielzeuggeschäft oder wie misst du eigentlich deine Geschwindigkeit? Ansonsten: Klar wird man Geschwindigkeit gewöhnt, wie alles andere auch, wer hätte das gedacht. Darf ich fragen, wie alt du bist?


Och was laberst du wieder herum.

Was denkst du wohl wer den Tacho montiert hat ? Ich vielleicht ?

Cube Access Hybrid..  schrieb ich schon im anderen Thread.

Denken vor Schreiben hilft ungemein.


----------



## everywhere.local (12. September 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Wir "kennen" uns ja aus dem anderen Fred. Ernsthaft: Ich würd gern wissen, was das für 60 cm breite Waldwege sind, wo Du mit 40-45 km/h runterbrettern kannst.
> Bener hat sicher Recht, daß zunehmendes Alter und abnehmende Risikofreude tendenziell zu langsamerem Fahren führt.
> Ich merks auch bei mir. Hab da als Beispiel einen EINFACHEN, nicht durch Wurzeln oder Steinen verblockten Waldtrail mit ca. 1,2 m Breite und im Schnitt ca. 12% Gefälle. Den fahr ich mit ca. 30 km/h und finde das sehr schnell. Meine jüngeren Kumpels sind schneller. Aber nie im Leben 45 km/h.
> Und wenns wurzelig und gröber wird, sind die immer noch schneller als ich, aber auch keine 30 km/h mehr.
> Also irgendwas stimmt da an Deinen Angaben nicht. Schon mal gecheckt, ob an Deinem Tacho der richtige Radumfang eingestellt ist?


biete >60 auf alpinem Singletrail


----------



## below (12. September 2018)

Is das jetzt das (E-)AlterEgo eines der Schreiberlinge im E-Bike Welle Thema?

Passt irgendwie alles:
- kann keine Steilen abfahrten mit Schotter runter aber kommt "dank Motor" hoch
- zu schnell für sein Können im Wald unterwegs (Hunde-Thread)
- fühlt sich aber immer noch zu langsam (hier)

Irgendwie eine Blaupause für sämtliche E-Vorurteile


----------



## zarea (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> gewöhnungsbedürftig


Geht mir auch so.

Weil wir alle keine Gefühle haben, schon garnicht für Geschwindigkeit, haben die Meisten  einen Tacho am Rad, zum Ablesen der Selbigen. 

Dann kann man sich auch bewußt werden, das die 20km/h schon das 4-fache der Speed ist, mit der der/die Fußgänger*in geht. 

Und da man aber immer auf Sicht fahren sollte, um im Zweifel zum Stehen zu kommen, z.B. für Hunde von der Seite, oder besonders für deren Frauchens  , ist die Speed manchmal in kleinen Dosen besser.

Auch daran muss @man sich gewöhnen. 

Auf Bundesstraßen .... da kannste Feuer geben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. September 2018)

und mal wieder die wichtigste Antwort bei ner Umfrage vergessen


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

below schrieb:


> Is das jetzt das (E-)AlterEgo eines der Schreiberlinge im E-Bike Welle Thema?
> 
> Passt irgendwie alles:
> - kann keine Steilen abfahrten mit Schotter runter aber kommt "dank Motor" hoch
> ...



Ich glaub eher da hat einer ein Mountainbike zum Geburtstag bekommen und versucht jetzt herauszufinden, wie man richtig damit spielt.


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

below schrieb:


> Is das jetzt das (E-)AlterEgo eines der Schreiberlinge im E-Bike Welle Thema?
> 
> Passt irgendwie alles:
> - kann keine Steilen abfahrten mit Schotter runter aber kommt "dank Motor" hoch
> ...



Hallo ? Bis Mai hatte ich ( und habe ) noch ein BioBike.  Hochgeradelt bin ich auch damit. Runter aber auch damit nicht gekommen.
Also nimm deine Herztabletten und komm wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher da hat einer ein Mountainbike zum Geburtstag bekommen und versucht jetzt herauszufinden, wie man richtig damit spielt.


Erklärst  du es mir ?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Erklärst  du es mir ?



Hat es schon mal jemand geschafft, dir etwas zu erklären?


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (12. September 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Noch was zum Thema Geschwindigkeitsempfinden: Schon mal bemerkt, daß die meisten Autofahrer bei Dunkelheit langsamer fahren als bei Tag. Ich denke, das hängt damit zusammen, daß bei Nacht nur noch die nächste Umgebung (die sehr schnell an einem vorbeifliegt) sichtbar ist.


Jein. Konkret hat das hat mit der Physiologie des Auges zu tun. Bei Tag siehst Du mit Stäbchen und Zäpfchen, in der Dunkelheit eigentlich nur noch mit den (farbunempfindlichen) Stäbchen. Deshalb sind nachts alle Katzen grau. Man sieht in der Nacht also tatsächlich deutlich weniger (und auch langsamer) und ist entsprechend langsamer in der Reaktion. Eine Anpassung der Geschwindigkeit an das reduzierte Sehvermögen ist mehr als sinnvoll (wobei ich mich immer wundere, warum die Autofahrer dann nicht einfach ihr Fernlicht einschalten. Genau dafür ist das ja eingebaut)


----------



## below (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Also nimm deine Herztabletten


Meinem Herz geht es hervorragend, danke!



Trailjam schrieb:


> und komm wieder runter.


Gerne - Ich komme ja runter...


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Hat es schon mal jemand geschafft, dir etwas zu erklären?


Du bestimmt nicht. Das einzige was ich von dir bisher gelesen habe waren dumme Kommentare, was auch @ExcelBiker dir bestätigt hat.
Hättest du nur halb so viel Ahnung wie du vorgibst zu haben, würdest du nicht so ein Schwachsinn schreiben, dass es mir als Anfänger schon die Tränen in die Augen treibt.

Denk mal nach, bevor du fragst ob ich bei einem Cube Acces den Tacho montiert habe.
Ach, du hast das überlesen ?

Tja, das passiert wenn man nur dumme Kommentare reinrotzt aber nix liest oder versteht.

Kannst jetzt zu Mama heulen gehen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

Noch eine philosophische Frage: Wann entspricht denn eigentlich meine Wahrnehmung der Geschwindigkeit der tatsächlichen Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Kannst jetzt zu Mama heulen gehen.



Deine Mama hat heute leider keine Zeit


----------



## noocelo (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> BioBike





zichl schrieb:


> Das Wort Biobike macht mich total irre  wer hat sich den Blödsinn eigentlich einfallen lassen?





noocelo schrieb:


> das verwenden nur stromäffchen. fahrradfahrer hingegen bleiben beim terminus _fahrradfahrer._
> respektive _biker_.


----------



## Bener (12. September 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Bener hat sicher Recht!



Ich weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trittmeinsohn (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Noch eine philisophische Frage: Wann entspricht denn eigentlich meine Wahrnehmung der Geschwindigkeit der tatsächlichen Geschwindigkeit?


Die Frage nach dem "wann" lässt sich einfach beantworten: So etwa zwischen dem 50. und 60. Lebensjahr


----------



## nightwolf (12. September 2018)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und mal wieder die wichtigste Antwort bei ner Umfrage vergessen


Welche jetzt?

Nur F*cken
oder 

Kenn kein Akkusativ


----------



## null-2wo (12. September 2018)

Wessen DA war der r[B]E[/B]nnfahrer jetzt gleich? ich komm nicht mehr mit, bin zu langsam.


----------



## Vogelsito (12. September 2018)

Also ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass ihr Kiddies zu viele saucoole MTB-Filmchen auf Youtube schaut.


----------



## Fury (12. September 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Welche jetzt?
> 
> Nur F*cken
> oder
> ...


„Bernd aus Holz“ fehlt auch!


----------



## null-2wo (12. September 2018)

Ich hab's gefunden, es ist die einsteinsche Höhenverschiebung.





Hier kann dann zu. Schlüsselmeister?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

Vogelsito schrieb:


> Also ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass ihr Kiddies zu viele saucoole MTB-Filmchen auf Youtube schaut.



Genau das dachte ich mir auch. Wenn man manche Kommentare liest, fragt man sich ob hier nicht viele der Biker nur PC - Täter sind, und ihre Trails auf dem Moselradweg haben. Ich will das nicht verallgemeinern, aber bei vielen scheint es so zu sein.
Allein die dümmliche Behaubtung, auf einem 60 cm breiten weg könne man nicht 45 km/h fahren. Natürlich geht das, wenn der Weg es zulässt.
Dann die "Champs" hier, die Schotter nicht von losem Gestein unterscheiden können.
Mir sagt das viel über die Erfahrung einiger "Profis" hier.


----------



## noocelo (12. September 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Hier kann dann zu. Schlüsselmeister?


ich lass euch mal noch ein bisschen weiterspielen. da gayht noch was!


----------



## xyzHero (12. September 2018)

Lösung:
1. Man fährt auf sogenannten "Trails" bergab. Die Geschwindigkeit reduziert sich dadurch automatisch. 
2. Man stelle im Tacho einen Radumfang ein, der dem tatsächlichen Radumfang des Rades entspricht. Dann zeigt der Tacho auch die richtigen Werte an. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Lösung:
> 1. Man fährt auf sogenannten "Trails" bergab. Die Geschwindigkeit reduziert sich dadurch automatisch.
> 2. Man stelle im Tacho einen Radumfang ein, der dem tatsächlichen Radumfang des Rades entspricht. Dann zeigt der Tacho auch die richtigen Werte an.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero




Das ist es was ich meine.
Noch so ein "Fachmann"


----------



## noocelo (12. September 2018)

xyzhero ist iieh-biker. da darf man nicht zu/viel erwarten.


----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

Bener schrieb:


> Ich werde jedes Jahr langsamer. Das ist das Alter....





Bener schrieb:


> Langsamer ist sowieso besser. Muss man wissen!







franzef schrieb:


> Ich würde hier gerne in Ruhe auf den nächsten Morgen warten, könnt ihr das nicht in einem Bumsierungsfaden abhandeln!?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Genau das dachte ich mir auch. Wenn man manche Kommentare liest, fragt man sich ob hier nicht viele der Biker nur PC - Täter sind, und ihre Trails auf dem Moselradweg haben. Ich will das nicht verallgemeinern, aber bei vielen scheint es so zu sein.
> Allein die dümmliche Behaubtung, auf einem 60 cm breiten weg könne man nicht 45 km/h fahren. Natürlich geht das, wenn der Weg es zulässt.
> Dann die "Champs" hier, die Schotter nicht von losem Gestein unterscheiden können.
> Mir sagt das viel über die Erfahrung einiger "Profis" hier.



Bestreitet doch niemand, dass das geht, es glaubt nur keiner, dass du sowas machst...


----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

homerjay schrieb:


> Früher war es hier mal lustig, ohne die ganzen KTWR-Patienten....


----------



## Hiklak (12. September 2018)

zarea schrieb:


> Weil wir alle keine Gefühle haben, schon garnicht für Geschwindigkeit, haben die Meisten  einen Tacho am Rad, zum Ablesen der Selbigen.



Also bei 45km/h auf dem Singletrail kann ich auf dem Tacho nichts mehr ablesen.


----------



## Epic-Treter (12. September 2018)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Also bei 45km/h auf dem Singletrail kann ich auf dem Tacho nichts mehr ablesen.



Protipp: Sprachausgabe auf dem Eierfön aktivieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Bestreitet doch niemand, dass das geht, es glaubt nur keiner, dass du sowas machst...


Das glaube ich dir, du bist einer dieser PC - Hardcorebiker von denen ich schrieb, aber nur Gülle von sich gibt


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Also bei 45km/h auf dem Singletrail kann ich auf dem Tacho nichts mehr ablesen.



Warum nicht ?


----------



## nightwolf (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Warum nicht ?


In unserem Alter braeuchte man dafuer eine Gleitsichtbrille. Ist aber zu teuer


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> In unserem Alter braeuchte man dafuer eine Gleitsichtbrille. Ist aber zu teuer


Was soll das bedeuten ??  Ich habe ne Lesebrille 

Darf man mit 48 auch haben.


----------



## Hiklak (12. September 2018)

Weil mir vom Fahrtwind die Augen tränen, die Kontaktlinsen austrocknen und in Kombination mit den Vibrationen vom Untergrund alles zu einer verschwommenen Szenerie zusammen backt. 
Ist das bei euch etwa anders im Downhill?


----------



## nightwolf (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> (...) Darf man mit 48 auch haben.


Aber keine so daemlichen Threads mehr aufmachen


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Weil mir vom Fahrtwind die Augen tränen, die Kontaktlinsen austrocknen und in Kombination mit den Vibrationen vom Untergrund alles zu einer verschwommenen Szenerie zusammen backt.
> Ist das bei euch etwa anders im Downhill?


Schön Mal mit Brille versucht ?  Ich kenne das auch , bei Ambrosia Pollen.  Dann Bremse ich natürlich und fahr langsam


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Aber keine so daemlichen Threads mehr aufmachen



Mach Mal den Erklärbär


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir, du bist einer dieser PC - Hardcorebiker von denen ich schrieb, aber nur Gülle von sich gibt



Ich glaube, so ziemlich jeder hier im Forum könnte dir eine komplett neue Welt des Mountainbikens eröffnen (wenn es auf der Welt Nerven gäbe, die stabil genug dafür wären).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Allein die dümmliche Behaubtung, auf einem 60 cm breiten weg könne man nicht 45 km/h fahren.


Doch kann man. Aber wahrscheinlich nur einmal.
Deswegen hätte ich ja gern von Dir mehr Infos zum konkreten Weg, wo Du mit Deinem e-Bike so runterdonnrst. 
Damit könntest Du mal echt was fürs eher schlechte Image der e-Biker hier tun als mit solchen dünnen Behau*p*tungen.


----------



## nightwolf (12. September 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> (...) Behau*p*tungen.


Es heisst schon *Behaubung*. Alternativ Bemuetzung, Behelmung oder Behuetung


----------



## rhnordpool (12. September 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es heisst schon *Behaubung*. Alternativ Bemuetzung, Behelmung oder Behuetung


Na was das anbelangt, glaube ich daß der TE statt Schutzhelm eher nen Schutzengel braucht


----------



## nightwolf (12. September 2018)

Ja aber einen schnellen. Er sollte 29er Fluegel haben


----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Amnesia Pollen


dont do drugs


----------



## noocelo (12. September 2018)

coco loco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkle (12. September 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Doch kann man. Aber wahrscheinlich nur einmal.
> Deswegen hätte ich ja gern von Dir mehr Infos zum konkreten Weg, wo Du mit Deinem e-Bike so runterdonnrst.
> Damit könntest Du mal echt was fürs eher schlechte Image der e-Biker hier tun als mit solchen dünnen Behau*p*tungen.



 Ein wenig Phantasie bitte. Ein Weg natürlich, der Links und Rechts keine Begrenzug hat.


----------



## luchslistig (12. September 2018)

AAALSSOOOO.....

Dem Alter entsprechend wird man langsamer.... das geht nur ganz sachte über Jahre und fast unbemerkt.
Wer keinen Tacho fährt, der bekommt davon erst was mit, wenn er beim Fahren einfach umfällt, weil die Zentrifugalkraft der Räder fehlt....

Ebenso auffällig, bei erhöhtem THC-Blutwert fährt man vermeintlich schnell, kippt aber um, weil eben die Zentrifugalkraft der Räder fehlt... einziger Unterschied: Man lacht sich dabei schlapp und dreht sich wie ne Schildkröte auf'em Rücken....

nach der  Kokaineinnahme fährt man nur noch schnell.....


----------



## luchslistig (12. September 2018)

Ernsthaft:
Mir ist scheißegal, wie schnell ich fahre. Ob auf der Trasse, Waldautobahn, oder auf'em Trail.
Ich muss mich wohlfühlen, was von meiner Umwelt mitbekommen, das Bike in gefährlichen Situationen unter Kontrolle haben.

Außerdem kann man, wenn man zu schnell unterwegs ist, den netten Bikerinnen nicht auf den Hintern glotzen.... (Mache ich ja sowieso niemals....  )


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

tkle schrieb:


> Ein wenig Phantasie bitte. Ein Weg natürlich, der Links und Rechts keine Begrenzug hat.



Genau so geht das! Ich bin mal mit dem RR eine breite Asphaltstraße mit 97km/h runtergefahren aber ich schwöre bei Gott und allem was mir sonst noch heilig ist, dass ich dafür nicht mehr als einen allerallerhöchstens 50cm breiten Streifen gebraucht hab


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich glaube, so ziemlich jeder hier im Forum könnte dir eine komplett neue Welt des Mountainbikens eröffnen (wenn es auf der Welt Nerven gäbe, die stabil genug dafür wären).



Du sprichst von deiner Welt


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Doch kann man. Aber wahrscheinlich nur einmal.
> Deswegen hätte ich ja gern von Dir mehr Infos zum konkreten Weg, wo Du mit Deinem e-Bike so runterdonnrst.
> Damit könntest Du mal echt was fürs eher schlechte Image der e-Biker hier tun als mit solchen dünnen Behau*p*tungen.



Vielleicht bin ja garnicht ich hier der Anfänger...
Wer so dummes Zeug schreibt von wegen "nur einmal", der glaubt wirklich von sich er hätte es drauf.

Der Thread geht darum, dass ich es nicht als schnell empfinde, und nicht darum was du dir zutraust

Hast du überhaupt ein Tacho ?


----------



## noocelo (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Gott





adrenochrom schrieb:


> gibt es nicht


----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

430iger schrieb:


> Wollt' ich auch grad schreiben!


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

So, da ich ein weiteres Mal feststellen musste, das bei nicht wenigen hier ein ausgeprägt mangelhaftes Textverständnis vorliegt, nochmal in einfachen Worten.

Es ist für die Umfrage bzw. den Thread scheißegal ob ich den Weg mit 20, 30 45 oder 70 km/h fahre, sondern allein der Umstand, das mein Geschwindigkeitsempfinden abnimmt.
Wo ich vor einem Jahr noch langsam gefahren wäre, lass ich es nun rollen 

Das ist alles. Ist doch nicht so kompliziert.


----------



## DAKAY (12. September 2018)

luchslistig schrieb:


> wenn er beim Fahren einfach umfällt


Lass @BjL in Ruhe du Flohdepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Wo ich vor einem Jahr noch langsam gefahren wäre, lass ich es nun rollen





BjL schrieb:


> Das ist toll


----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Das ist alles. Ist doch nicht so kompliziert.





Wendo schrieb:


> Ich glaube deine "Realität" ist für die meissten sehr schwer zu erfassen


----------



## luchslistig (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Wo ich vor einem Jahr noch langsam gefahren wäre, lass ich es nun rollen
> 
> Das ist alles. Ist doch nicht so kompliziert.



Doch ist es....
Und es hat nichts mit einer Geschwindigkeitswahrnemung (welch Wort) zu tun, sondern mit deiner persönlichen Hemmschwelle....
Wenn du früher Strecken gefahren bist, die du nicht kennst, hast du die slow-but-safe-Variante gewählt.
Da du die Strecken nun kennst, wählst du die speed&Risk-Variante....
das geht so lange gut, bis du dich maulst.....
Dann wählst du wieder die slow-but-safe.....

Ein Teufelskreis


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

luchslistig schrieb:


> Doch ist es....
> Und es hat nichts mit einer Geschwindigkeitswahrnemung (welch Wort) zu tun, sondern mit deiner persönlichen Hemmschwelle....
> Wenn du früher Strecken gefahren bist, die du nicht kennst, hast du die slow-but-safe-Variante gewählt.
> Da du die Strecken nun kennst, wählst du die speed&Risk-Variante....
> ...



Wenigstens mal einer der was vernünftiges vorbringt


----------



## DAKAY (12. September 2018)

luchslistig schrieb:


> das geht so lange gut, bis du dich maulst.....
> Dann wählst du wieder die slow-but-safe.....


Fäig nuhs


----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

Clara111 schrieb:


> Lalala fickööööön


----------



## below (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Wenigstens mal einer der was vernünftiges vorbringt



Braucht es echt nen Forum um herauszufinden, dass man mit Gewöhnung oder Training "besser/schneller/sicherer" wird?


----------



## DAKAY (12. September 2018)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> Clara111 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Lalala fickööööön





Trailjam schrieb:


> Wenigstens mal einer der was vernünftiges vorbringt


----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

below schrieb:


> nen Forum


was ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luchslistig (12. September 2018)

below schrieb:


> Braucht es echt nen Forum um herauszufinden, dass man mit Gewöhnung oder Training "besser/schneller/sicherer" wird?


anscheinend.....


----------



## DAKAY (12. September 2018)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> was ist das


4rooms beschde


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

below schrieb:


> Braucht es echt nen Forum um herauszufinden, dass man mit Gewöhnung oder Training "besser/schneller/sicherer" wird?





Ich gebe es echt auf. 

Lese dir doch nochmal den Anfang durch.

( Ich Frage mich ob hier nur Leute unterwegs sind die nach der 7. Klasse Hauptschule abgebrochen haben)


----------



## below (12. September 2018)

Immer diese Geisterfahrer...


----------



## Fury (12. September 2018)

luchslistig schrieb:


> Wenn du früher Strecken gefahren bist, die du nicht kennst, hast du die slow-but-safe-Variante gewählt.
> Da du die Strecken nun kennst, wählst du die speed&Risk-Variante....
> das geht so lange gut, bis du dich maulst.....
> Dann wählst du wieder die slow-but-safe.....
> ...





Trailjam schrieb:


> Das ist alles. Ist doch nicht so kompliziert.


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

below schrieb:


> Immer diese Geisterfahrer...


Wenn du die Umfrage anschaust, wirst du erkennen, dass alle welche einen Tacho besitzen das so sehen.  Wenn ich 40 fahre, kommt es mir wie 25 vor.

Die Verbesserung durch Training kann das nicht erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (12. September 2018)

Woher willste denn wissen dass die einen Tacho besitzen?


----------



## Hiklak (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Wenn du die Umfrage anschaust, wirst du erkennen, dass alle welche einen Tacho besitzen das so sehen.  Wenn ich 40 fahre, kommt es mir wie 25 vor.



Geht mir auch so, ich bombe die Trails mit 40 runter unter hinterher behauptet Strava es waren nur 15. Evtl. Tacho kaputt?


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

below schrieb:


> Woher willste denn wissen dass die einen Tacho besitzen?




Lese es dir durch....

Option 3.

"Ich habe kein Tacho"


----------



## below (12. September 2018)

Ich hatte mal nen kabellosen HAC4 Pro, der hat in der Nähe von Hochspannungsmasten öfters mal > 100km/h angezeigt. Damit konnte man wenigstens an der Eisdiele glänzen


----------



## below (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Lese es dir durch....
> 
> Option 3.
> 
> "Ich habe kein Tacho"



Und wenn ich jetzt keinen Tacho habe aber 1 angekreuzt habe?...


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

N


Hiklak schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, ich bombe die Trails mit 40 runter unter hinterher behauptet Strava es waren nur 15. Evtl. Tacho kaputt?




Nee.. danke.. ich hab kein Bock mehr.
Ich weiß nicht die wievielte "ich habnixgepeiltschreibabertrotzdem" 
Antwort das war.

Ich trau mich kaum das zu schreiben, aber ich bekomme das Gefühl, das viele hier nicht mal ein Fahrrad besitzen.

70 % der Antworten passen zum Thema wie Arschbacken zu Kuchen Backen


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

below schrieb:


> Und wenn ich jetzt keinen Tacho habe aber 1 angekreuzt habe?...


Würde zum Textverständnis hier passen.
Du wärst aber trotzdem ein Vollpfosten, weil du deine Geschwindigkeit garnicht ermitteln kannst und auch nicht wie sich das Empfinden ändert.


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

fury9 schrieb:


> Nö, ich geh jetzt Ratt fahrn. Solltest du auch machen.



Jepp ! Guter Vorschlag.

Besser als hier seine Zeit zu vergeuden.


----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal mit ejakulieren versuchen  .
> Dürfte zwar nicht helfen - macht aber Spaß und KOSTET nix  .


----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> shrooms beschde


dont do drugs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 390656 (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ja garnicht ich hier der Anfänger...
> Wer so dummes Zeug schreibt von wegen "nur einmal", der glaubt wirklich von sich er hätte es drauf.
> 
> Der Thread geht darum, dass ich es nicht als schnell empfinde, und nicht darum was du dir zutraust
> ...


Ich hab' ein Duden.


----------



## xyzHero (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Würde zum Textverständnis hier passen.
> Du wärst aber trotzdem ein Vollpfosten, weil du deine Geschwindigkeit garnicht ermitteln kannst und auch nicht wie sich das Empfinden ändert.



Vielleicht hat er die Geschwindigkeit mit Strava ermittelt? 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

Shamino schrieb:


> Ich hab' ein Duden.



Beitrag orthographisch tiptop was ist dein Problem?


----------



## Deleted 390656 (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Beitrag orthographisch tiptop


Nicht wirklich. 





> was ist dein Problem?


Meine Orthographie ist nahezu makellos.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

Shamino schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Meine Orthographie ist nahezu makellos.



Achja? Jedes Wort und jede Flexionsform in diesem Beitrag existiert in der geschriebenen Weise in der deutschen Sprache. Also was ist jetzt dein Problem?


----------



## Deleted 390656 (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Achja? Jedes Wort und jede Flexionsform in diesem Beitrag existiert in der geschriebenen Weise in der deutschen Sprache. Also was ist jetzt dein Problem?


So was merkt ihr Kinder ja heutzutage schon gar nicht mehr, aber es heißt "der Tacho" (Maskulinum).


----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

Shamino schrieb:


> es heißt "der geraet"





franzef schrieb:


> Das stimbzt!


----------



## S-H-A (12. September 2018)

Shamino schrieb:


> Ich hab' ein Duden.



Kannst ihn aber nicht lesen. Tacho, der oder das


----------



## Deleted 390656 (12. September 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kannst ihn aber nicht lesen. Tacho, der oder das


Schau noch mal nach. Diesmal aber richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Minderbehirnte Radzombies. Beide  .


----------



## zarea (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> ( Ich Frage mich ob hier nur Leute unterwegs sind die nach der 7. Klasse Hauptschule abgebrochen haben)





Eifeljojo schrieb:


> ... seit dem wir das mit der gepflegten Unterhaltung abgelegt haben. Läuft das hier viel geschmeidiger


----------



## RFS_134 (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Nee.. danke.. ich hab kein Bock mehr.
> Ich weiß nicht die wievielte "ich habnixgepeiltschreibabertrotzdem"
> Antwort das war.
> 
> ...


Dann geh doch endlich in dein e-bike forum, da wird dir sicher kompetente Hilfe in allen Fahrtechnikfragen zuteil..und die besitzen auch alle ein "Fahrrad"


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

Shamino schrieb:


> So was merkt ihr Kinder ja heutzutage schon gar nicht mehr, aber es heißt "der Tacho" (Maskulinum).



Mann oida an Artikeln hängt man sich doch nicht auf, das kommt voll kleinkariert rüber...


----------



## Sansibar73 (12. September 2018)

Wofür ist dieses „Geschwindigkeit“ gut? Biologisch abbaubar? Nachhaltig? Sozialverträglich?

Protipp vong 1 Ächsbärde: nachhaltig sozialverträglich schnell fahren. Tacho braucht’s dabei nicht.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. September 2018)

Achja, ich befinde mich grade aktuell wieder am Anfang des oben erwähnten Teufelskreises und besitze keinen Tacho. Ergo bin ich dann ja glücklicherweise raus aus der Nummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> (...) Hast du überhaupt ein Tacho ?


Ich war sogar als Bub in krasse Schule und habbisch gelernt konkrete Akkusativ Alder bei die fette Lehrerin-Bitch.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

Ich hab mein Leben lang "ein Tacho" gesagt, also halt deine depperte Fresse.


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich war sogar als Bub in krasse Schule und habbisch gelernt konkrete Akkusativ Alder bei die fette Lehrerin-Bitch.


Falls hier noch jemand mitliest, der nicht sein Hirn auf dem Trail verloren hat, versteht ihr nun warum ich das hier weitgehend für Show halte, wo Sogenannte Männer sich zum Affen machen ?


----------



## Fury (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Leben lang "ein Tacho" gesagt, also halt deine depperte Fresse.





Abragroll schrieb:


> Das macht es nun wahrhaft nicht besser  .


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

Ach, auch wieder zurück vom biken ?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. September 2018)

Mann dieser teutonische Kulturimperialismus ist voll zum Kotzen.


----------



## Fury (12. September 2018)

Ja, hatte voll krasse Wahrnehmung der Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 772089
> 
> 
> 
> Achja, ich befinde mich grade aktuell wieder am Anfang des oben erwähnten Teufelskreises und besitze keinen Tacho. Ergo bin ich dann ja glücklicherweise raus aus der Nummer.



Sorry, ich sehe bei einigen nur das Bedürfnis eines xyzLängenvergleiches.

Kindergarten eben.


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Mann dieser teutonische Kulturimperalismus ist voll zum Kotzen.



Ups, haste verdient..  Bist doch nicht so unterbelichtet wie ich dachte.


----------



## Fury (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Mann dieser teutonische Kulturimperalismus ist voll zum Kotzen.





JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Beitrag orthographisch tiptop was ist dein Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luchslistig (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Falls hier noch jemand mitliest, der nicht sein Hirn auf dem Trail verloren hat, versteht ihr nun warum ich das hier weitgehend für Show halte, wo Sogenannte Männer sich zum Affen machen ?



Du stellst Fragen in einem Forum von (und mit) MTB-Fahrern...  (mutig)
Glaubst du allerernstens bei einer solchen Fragestellung immer korrekte Antworten zu bekommen?
Wenn ich mir erlauben darf das zu sagen....
In einer Horde von Kojoten fängst du sicherlich nicht an, gemütlich ein Steak zu grillen 
Und einem überzeugten Veganer wirst du das auch niemals andrehen wollen.... 

Man muss die Jungs (und Mädels) in ihrer Art mögen und diese Reaktionen erwarten, dann lebt es sich einfach entspannter....


----------



## Epic-Treter (12. September 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Leben lang "ein Tacho" gesagt, also halt deine depperte Fresse.



deshalb muss es nicht richtig sein


----------



## rhnordpool (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt ein Tacho ?


Hab sogar 2. Und kann die unterwegs sogar ablesen mit meiner Gleitsichtbrille.
Mach ich bergab aber nur auf einfachen Ballertrails, wo ich jeden Stein und jede Wurzel kenne, wie den Waldweg mit 12% Gefälle, den ich mit 30 km/h runter bin und wo ich Dir schon geschrieben hab, daß ich das schon recht schnell fand.
Da Du aber auf meine Bitten bzgl. näherer Angaben zu Deinem Trail (Dein erster Fred mit dem Hundeschockerlebnis) bisher nicht geantwortet hast, stattdessen zunehmend hier im Forum rumpöbelst, bin ich an ner Antwort nicht mehr wirklich interessiert und damit hier raus.
Ich wünsch Dir ein langes Leben und "Tot den Rentieren" (Zitat aus Asterix und die Wikinger, die lernen wollten was Angst ist. Die verleiht nämlich Flügel. Wollen wir mal hoffen, daß damit nicht Engelsflügel gemeint sind. Für alles andere gibts ja inzwischen nen Energydrink.).


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Hab sogar 2. Und kann die unterwegs sogar ablesen mit meiner Gleitsichtbrille.
> Mach ich bergab aber nur auf einfachen Ballertrails, wo ich jeden Stein und jede Wurzel kenne, wie den Waldweg mit 12% Gefälle, den ich mit 30 km/h runter bin und wo ich Dir schon geschrieben hab, daß ich das schon recht schnell fand.
> Da Du aber auf meine Bitten bzgl. näherer Angaben zu Deinem Trail (Dein erster Fred mit dem Hundeschockerlebnis) bisher nicht geantwortet hast, stattdessen zunehmend hier im Forum rumpöbelst, bin ich an ner Antwort nicht mehr wirklich interessiert und damit hier raus.
> Ich wünsch Dir ein langes Leben und "Tot den Rentieren" (Zitat aus Asterix und die Wikinger, die lernen wollten was Angst ist. Die verleiht nämlich Flügel. Wollen wir mal hoffen, daß damit nicht Engelsflügel gemeint sind. Für alles andere gibts ja inzwischen nen Energydrink.).


Schwöre es ! Weil sogar du peilen müsstest, dass sogar die besten Bilder ( die ich wegen dir nicht machen werde ) nichts über mein Tempo aussagen.

Es sei, du erwartest, dass ich die Polizei bitte dort einen Blitzer aufzustellen.

Nee, in die Klapse will ich wegen deinem Gelaber nicht. Sorry


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

luchslistig schrieb:


> Du stellst Fragen in einem Forum von (und mit) MTB-Fahrern...  (mutig)
> Glaubst du allerernstens bei einer solchen Fragestellung immer korrekte Antworten zu bekommen?
> Wenn ich mir erlauben darf das zu sagen....
> In einer Horde von Kojoten fängst du sicherlich nicht an, gemütlich ein Steak zu grillen
> ...


Ich glaube ich verstehe..  
Man sollte sein eigenes Niveau soweit herunter schrauben das es zum Forum passt.

Muss darüber nachdenken, meine Ausdrucksweise hat sich ja schon angepasst. Aber ob es mir gelingt noch tiefer zu sinken ?

Ich geb mir Mühe !


----------



## luchslistig (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich verstehe..
> Man sollte sein eigenes Niveau soweit herunter schrauben das es zum Forum passt.
> Muss darüber nachdenken, meine Ausdrucksweise hat sich ja schon angepasst. Aber ob es mir gelingt noch tiefer zu sinken ?
> Ich geb mir Mühe !



DAS war die falscheste aller falschen Antworten....


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

luchslistig schrieb:


> DAS war die falscheste aller falschen Antworten....


----------



## luchslistig (12. September 2018)

versuch es mit Humor und Liebe!!!


----------



## Fury (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich verstehe..


Das glaube ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (12. September 2018)

luchslistig schrieb:


> versuch es mit Humor und Liebe!!!


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


>


Haste ne Flasche Pommes oder was ?


----------



## Trailjam (12. September 2018)

luchslistig schrieb:


> versuch es mit Humor und Liebe!!!


Ähh.. jepp..

Ganz bestimmt. Dann lieber die MILFs wo Biketouren suchen ...


----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> MILFs wo Biketouren


link? ich frage fuer einen froind


----------



## null-2wo (12. September 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Tacho





linfer schrieb:


> Tacho





JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Tacho



... ist in Westsibirien ne Begrüßungsfloskel, ganz ohne Artikel. So'n Luxus können wir uns in der Zone nämlich nicht leisten.


----------



## nfrtomek (12. September 2018)

Geile Abend Lektüre hahaha 
weiter so... du kennst das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luchslistig (12. September 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ... ist in Westsibirien ne Begrüßungsfloskel, ganz ohne Artikel. So'n Luxus können wir uns in der Zone nämlich nicht leisten.


mer hattn ja nüscht....


----------



## hardtails (12. September 2018)

meine Freundin sagt immer schneller ist besser, weil dann ist es schneller vorbei


----------



## luchslistig (12. September 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> meine Freundin sagt immer schneller ist besser, weil dann ist es schneller vorbei


----------



## -I99I- (13. September 2018)

Zumindest unterhaltsam isses


----------



## nightwolf (13. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Falls hier noch jemand mitliest, der nicht sein Hirn auf dem Trail verloren hat, versteht ihr nun warum ich das hier weitgehend für Show halte, wo Sogenannte Männer sich zum Affen machen ?


Hier macht sich eigentlich nur einer zum Affen und den kannst Du im Badezimmerspiegel sehen (Gleitsichtbrille vorausgesetzt  )

On Topic: Da es hier im Forum durchaus moeglich ist, brauchbare Antworten zu erhalten, muss es wohl an der Frage liegen.
Schau mal da her ... zum Beispiel 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/unt...-kettenblatt-alte-shimano-110mm-kurbel.877987


----------



## nightwolf (13. September 2018)

-I99I- schrieb:


> Zumindest unterhaltsam isses


Ja aber jetzt kann der Thread langsam auch mal zugemacht werden ...


----------



## Epic-Treter (13. September 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> meine Freundin sagt immer schneller ist besser, weil dann ist es schneller vorbei


----------



## noocelo (13. September 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> jetzt kann der Thread langsam auch mal zugemacht werden ...


ich überlegs mir.


----------



## hardtails (13. September 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


>



wo hast du den Ausschnitt von ihr her?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (13. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit, ist vom Werk aus konfiguriert.


Wie, vom Werk aus konfiguriert? Entweder hast Du selbstkalibrierendes GPS oder Du musst den Umfang Deines Rades eingeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (13. September 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Wie, vom Werk aus konfiguriert? Entweder hast Du selbstkalibrierendes GPS oder Du musst den Umfang Deines Rades eingeben.


Nich bei'm Elektrorad.


----------



## butter1006 (13. September 2018)

...also, durch die wohl dümmste Fred-Eröffnung aller Zeiten (und die noch kommen werden!) wurden folgende Themen diskutiert

- Tacho-Konfiguration
- Brillen auf dem Trail
- Ein Tacho  oder doch zwei
- Bildung
- Rechtschreibung
- Naturbilder, braucht man die überhaupt?
- das Verhältnis von Wegbreite zu Geschwindigkeit
- der Einfluss des Alters auf die Wahrnehmung der Umwelt

Ich fühle mich herrlich unterhalten und genau das ist der Grund, warum ich hier im Forum bin.

Was ich noch vermisse

- Windwiderstand in Abhängigkeit der breite des Trails
- Rollwiderstand in Abhängigkeit des Gefälles und damit max Geschwindigkeit
- Abstand der Wurzeln und damit max Geschwindigkeit
- Geschwindigkeit in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur
- Funktioniert die Lesebrille auch noch in der Dämmerung
-...es gibt noch soooo viele ungeklärte Rätsel!


----------



## Deleted 294333 (13. September 2018)

Worum geht's? Zusammenfassung bitte.


----------



## butter1006 (13. September 2018)

Nun, neben all den Nebenkriegsschauplätzen, und die sind GEIL, geht es wohl "mal wieder" um jemand, der mit 50 km/h (ich glaube eBike) durch den Wald, auch Trails, ballert und sich fragt: Kommt nur ihm 50 km/h langsam vor? ...und sich wundert, warum er so herrlich auf die Schippe genommen wird. 

....ABER, es liest sich herrlich!!! Habe gestern Abend tatsächlich ALLES gelesen, bei nem Bier...
!Habe den Fred gestern Abend dann noch nem Kollegen geschickt, seines Zeichens Downhiller (Amateur). Der brauchte nen Schnaps!


----------



## Trailjam (13. September 2018)

butter1006 schrieb:


> Nun, neben all den Nebenkriegsschauplätzen, und die sind GEIL, geht es wohl "mal wieder" um jemand, der mit 50 km/h (ich glaube eBike) durch den Wald, auch Trails, ballert und sich fragt: Kommt nur ihm 50 km/h langsam vor? ...und sich wundert, warum er so herrlich auf die Schippe genommen wird.
> 
> ....ABER, es liest sich herrlich!!! Habe gestern Abend tatsächlich ALLES gelesen, bei nem Bier...
> !Habe den Fred gestern Abend dann noch nem Kollegen geschickt, seines Zeichens Downhiller (Amateur). Der brauchte nen Schnaps!



Sehr gute Zusammenfassung, es waren aber nur 45 km/h.


Und wundern kann mich hier nichts mehr.
Ich habe schnell aufgegeben was sinnvolles zu erfahren, sondern amüsiere mich mit.
Frei nach dem Motto : "Lache wenn es nicht zum Weinen reicht"


----------



## nightwolf (13. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Sehr gute Zusammenfassung, es waren aber nur 45 km/h.


Naja wenn Du Deinen Tacho ein bissl nachjustierst, schaffst Du auch noch die 50


----------



## Trailjam (13. September 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Naja wenn Du Deinen Tacho ein bissl nachjustierst, schaffst Du auch noch die 50



Würde ich gerne, aber


----------



## DavidLV (13. September 2018)

Meine Mami hat immer gesagt: "Sohn, es gibt immer einen Verrückten im Forum. Und wenn nicht, dann ist es @Trailjam" 

Geschwindigkeit passt doch. Die Formel lautet doch 100-Alter. Oder gibt's einen Umrechnungsfaktor für e-Mopets?


----------



## Epic-Treter (13. September 2018)

butter1006 schrieb:


> ...also, durch die wohl dümmste Fred-Eröffnung aller Zeiten (und die noch kommen werden!) wurden folgende Themen diskutiert
> 
> - Tacho-Konfiguration
> - Brillen auf dem Trail
> ...



Wie wäre denn eine Diskussion: Welche Tachokonfiguration brauche ich auf dem Trail um bei 1-2 Tachos das Verhältnis von Wegbreite zu Geschwindigkeit unter gleichzeitiger Berücksichtigung des Einflusses des Alters auf die Wahrnehmung der Umwelt mit automatischer Rechtschreibprüfung einzustellen und kann ich auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg Naturbilder als Hintergrundbild konfigurieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjam (13. September 2018)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Meine Mami hat immer gesagt: "Sohn, es gibt immer einen Verrückten im Forum. Und wenn nicht, dann ist es @Trailjam"
> 
> Geschwindigkeit passt doch. Die Formel lautet doch 100-Alter. Oder gibt's einen Umrechnungsfaktor für e-Mopets?




Stimmt.. kommt hin 100-48 = 52.

Noch einer zur Rechtschreibung

MOPED.   KEIN MOPETS.  Die armen Tierchen


----------



## Trailjam (13. September 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Wie wäre denn eine Diskussion: Welche Tachokonfiguration brauche ich auf dem Trail um bei 1-2 Tachos das Verhältnis von Wegbreite zu Geschwindigkeit unter gleichzeitiger Berücksichtigung des Einflusses des Alters auf die Wahrnehmung der Umwelt mit automatischer Rechtschreibprüfung einzustellen und kann ich auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg Naturbilder als Hintergrundbild konfigurieren?



Vor allem, weil ich nicht herausgefunden habe wie man bei Bosch das Tachosystem manipulieren kann.
 das würde ungeahnte Möglichkeiten eröffnen


----------



## Trailjam (13. September 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Wie, vom Werk aus konfiguriert? Entweder hast Du selbstkalibrierendes GPS oder Du musst den Umfang Deines Rades eingeben.


----------



## rhnordpool (13. September 2018)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Umrechnungsfaktor für e-Mopets?


Siehe hier:


Zucchi schrieb:


> Du musst den Umfang Deines Rades eingeben


Also konkret: Gesamtlänge des Rades mal 2 plus Höhe des Rades mal 2.
Und den Wert natürlich in den Tacho eingeben. Kann problematisch sein, wenn man keine Bedienungsanleitung hat oder es in der Dämmerung mit der Lesebrille probiert.


----------



## rhnordpool (13. September 2018)

butter1006 schrieb:


> - Ein Tacho  oder doch zwei


Ich bitte um Entschuldigung für das Mißverständnis. Der zweite ist am RR.


----------



## nightwolf (13. September 2018)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> (...) Also konkret: Gesamtlänge des Rades mal 2 plus Höhe des Rades mal 2. (...)


Nein das ist das 'Gurtmass' fuer die Versandkartons   

Den Radumfang errechnest Du nach einer Testfahrt so, dass ein 30er Schnitt rauskommt. 
Oder 45 km/h max in Downhill. Je nachdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (13. September 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nein das ist das 'Gurtmass' fuer die Versandkartons


Enttäusch mich nicht. Wenn das meine Kumpels mitkriegen. Meine Methode ergibt doch s-a-g-e-n-h-a-f-te Geschwindigkeiten und Jahreslaufleistungen.


----------



## schlamar (13. September 2018)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand den Verdacht geäußert, dass es sich hier um einen asphaltierten Premiumwanderweg handeln könnte?  Ansonsten passt das "stürze auf einfachem Schotterweg" und "fahre 50km/h auf 60cm breitem Waldweg und ist immer noch langsam" irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Trailjam (13. September 2018)

schlamar schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand den Verdacht geäußert, dass es sich hier um einen asphaltierten Premiumwanderweg handeln könnte?  Ansonsten passt das "stürze auf einfachem Schotterweg" und "fahre 50km/h auf 60cm breitem Waldweg und ist immer noch langsam" irgendwie nicht zusammen.


Bildung tut not 

Vergl. Schotterweg mit "Wegmitlosemgesteinauffestemgrund"
Definition von @ExcelBiker 

Schotterweg ist kein Thema, aber wohl "Wegmitlosemgesteinauffestemgrund"

Leute, das ist typisch hier, einer schreibt was, die anderen schreiben ab, kaum einer liest was, geschweige versteht was.

Aber ich beklage mich nicht, ich amüsiere mich über die Fachleute hier.


----------



## DavidLV (13. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Bildung tut not
> 
> Vergl. Schotterweg mit "Wegmitlosemgesteinauffestemgrund"
> Definition von @ExcelBiker
> ...



https://www.emtb-news.de/  ---> Da bist du richtig. Dort wird bestimmt auf deine Probleme eingegangen und man wird dir bestimmt helfen können. Oder auch nicht hauptsacht raus hier.


----------



## schlamar (13. September 2018)

Schotterweg nach OSM






Feiner Schotterweg nach OSM






Dein Bild irgendwas dazwischen.


----------



## butter1006 (13. September 2018)

Also der Weg in der Mitte ist definitiv zu breit um 45 km/h zu fahren...


----------



## Hiklak (13. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Bildung tut not
> 
> Vergl. Schotterweg mit "Wegmitlosemgesteinauffestemgrund"
> 
> Schotterweg ist kein Thema, aber wohl "Wegmitlosemgesteinauffestemgrund"



Auf solchen Wegen mault es mich sogar zu Fuß. Patentlösung ist tatsächlich: nicht bremsen. Ist halt doof wenn es unten keinen Auslauf gibt, aber einen Tod muss man sterben.


----------



## adrenochrom (13. September 2018)

Trailjam schrieb:


> Bildung tut not


ist das kunst


----------



## scylla (13. September 2018)

Nachdem bereits alles mehrfach gesagt wurde, nur noch nicht von jedem: Spamt im Spamforum weiter, hier ist dann mal zu


----------

